# Forza 3 race at 10pm??



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone in? 

class C VW rabbits 

Let me know, and what's your gamer tag so I can add you


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

go on then, my tag is TersMan


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

anymore?


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

you'll have to bare with me.... I only got Xbox live today


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

you still there matey?? 

May be someone else joininf,....


----------

